# Fav PC game?



## Jason

Whats your favorite computer based game?


----------



## elf

It changes so often...it was half-life for a long time, but its now BF2.

I have been meaning to buy half-life 2, but its just so darn expensive.


----------



## DumberDrummer

And BF2 wasn't? Didn't HL2 come out before BF2?


----------



## gamerman0203

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

But it does change often when I get new games. My last fav was Call of Duty2 for a long time, but then I bought TESIV: Oblivion. This one will be around for a while.

A few good mentions are: Half Life 2, Counter Strike Source, and Star Wars Rebellion (old school)


----------



## elf

DumberDrummer said:


> And BF2 wasn't? Didn't HL2 come out before BF2?


Exactly, but BF2 has much MUCH more vehicle support. I have so much fun flying the attack choppers, and I'm so good at it. As far as just basic FPS I prefer BF2 to HL2 (I played both before I made my decision). 

If you take that $50 that I spent to buy the game, and pay for it hourly, I have spent 20.8638 cph (cents per hour)


----------



## palefrost

WOW is my latest addiction i havent been able to play anything else since i discovered this game. lol


----------



## TinyStar

The Sims 2 definetly! I loved the original Sims but I love the Sims 2 so much more it's not even funny


----------



## ebackhus

Probably Guild Wars. I won't play WoW because WC3 disappointed me and most WoW players scare me with their fanaticism. I'm not much for FPS games on the PC, I prefer having an analog controller on my hands than a digital keyboard on my desk. *shrug*


----------



## Annnoura

My favorite computer game is Ultima Online. I want to join Guild Wars though, and my second favorite is Second Life.


----------



## supersheep

Operation Flashpoint, undoubtedly. So much militaria goodness. Knocks Battlefield into a cocked hat for soldiery-ness (it's so much less like a team deathmatch and more like a war.) Can't wait til Armed Assault and the second sequel come out!


----------



## red_devil52

I've been playing Guild Wars and Blackhawk Down. I have maybe 800 hours between the two with 500 of them coming from BHD so I guess that's my favourite game


----------



## imported_jag

Is BHD able to be played online?


----------



## aboyd

Hmm. I must be the old guy on this forum. My favorite is Planescape: Torment. It's an isometric, sprite-based RPG from 1999. It's similar to Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Arcanum, etc. Very, very text-heavy. Almost like a "choose your own adventure" book, with combat.

-Tony


----------



## supersheep

aboyd said:


> Hmm. I must be the old guy on this forum. My favorite is Planescape: Torment. It's an isometric, sprite-based RPG from 1999. It's similar to Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Arcanum, etc. Very, very text-heavy. Almost like a "choose your own adventure" book, with combat.
> 
> -Tony


Hey, you only beat OpFlash by about a year or eighteen months... I remember Planescape - damn good stuff. Darker and more funny than the other D&D games.


----------



## imported_jag

I played runescape for a while, don't ask why. Then I moved to MU Online, then World of Warcraft. Seems my taste has matured


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Favourite games include:

*Big-time favs -* Morrowind, Oblivion, BFME, BFME2, Half-Life 2 and Far Cry.

*Great games -* Albion, Aliens vs Predator 1, Battlefield Vietnam, Doom 3, Enter the Matrix, FEAR, Half-Life 1, Harry Potter (1, 2 and 3), all MechWarrior games, Red Faction, the Jedi Knight series, The Thing, and Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2.

*Great multiplayer RTS games -* Age of Mythology, Empires: Dawn of the Modern World, Star Trek Armada 1 (never played number 2), and BFME 1 and 2 again.


----------



## Tiber Septim

All time faves would have to be:
RPG - Morrowind, closely followed by Oblivion.
RTS - BFME for single player, BFME 2 for Multi.
FPS - Far Cry, Operation Flashpoint, Original Doom for old school style.
Sim - X2: The threat (haven't played X3 yet).
Other - Knights of the Old Republic 2, Black and White 2.

More to come...


----------



## dojo

Morrowind for me. I played it since it came out and I still play it. Was the game that "killed" most of my nights and days


----------



## Tiber Septim

Cool, another Morrowind fan.
I was going to edit my previous post but this game is so good i thought it deserved it's own post.

Half Life 2.

What more can i say.

And yes, i know i am slow and the game is quite old, but hey, what can i say.
This game is the best FPS i have ever seen or played.


----------



## markblair

My two favorite games are Madden NFL 07 and NHL 07 (coming soon) both by EA Sports. However, I do enjoy playing games like Black Hawk Down as well but only if it's against a human opponent.


----------



## triumph

My favorite computer game of all-time is Ultima 3. In the last 5 years, probably Everquest. I am a big MMORPG dog now, so I don't spend a lot of time playing many other games, so most of my favorites are online games.


----------



## pooq.co.uk

My favourite game(s) of all time are 3 games that were out on the Atari ST, one well known, other two not so

Dungeon Master
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Master_(computer_game)

Captive
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_(game)

Carrier Command
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrier_Command

All three were ground-breaking for there time and hugely playable


----------



## imported_Jamie

At the moment my is classic Warcraft 3


----------



## TI66ER

my fave is far cry.


----------



## Fr4665

fav game ever ? diablo2 but i stopped playing cause it got repetitive after 3 years  and id also say counter-strike also i cant say thats my favorite thats just what i play everyday and DotA


----------



## NoReason

mine used to be Diablo II: expansion
I can't get Counter Strike out of my veins now though...since 2001


----------



## carsey

My favourite 1st person shooter is War Rock.

Great game.


----------



## WhiskeyP

The Siege of Avalon.

Very rare 90s cRPG. Youll be able to find a few copies at amazon probably. I bought mine(used) there for $10 usd.

Run it in Win98 compatibility mode. Its one of those "Story book RPGs" but its actually like diablo but im pretty sure its older than diablo. There are a series of "Chapters" and you go through the game playing each chapter of the story. The main characters brother is a soldier of avalon and you follow his footsteps entering the community of Avalon and working your way up while fending off the Invasion.


----------



## Keys

I'd have to say my favorite right now would have to be Company of Heroes... i'm not even a big RTS fan but i adore the game to all ends.


----------



## Narcoleptic1

The best game ever made is Halflife......I will never forget the name Gordon Freeman.....I will never forget Black mesa......I will never forget Halflife.


----------



## mallard32

I would have to say Garry's Mod for Half-Life 2.


----------



## Lexicon9

MMORPG: SWG PRE CU...
RPG: FF8
RTS: SC
TBS: Civ 2
FPS: BF2142
SIM: X3
God Game: B+W2 (this will change to SPORE... when it finally comes out)


for ability to edit:morrowind, ended up spending more time editing than playing... i had my own cresent island.. and a floating island with interior dock and floating armada...


----------



## gamerman0203

mallard32, that is one cool Avatar you have! It's sweet!


----------



## Scream

All time favorite game = Starcraft. 

Starcraft will always be the game I love the most. I have over 5 months playing time total on all my names >< I've won tourneys, and went to other countries. 

Fortunately I met a woman and she saved me from this... damn her.

Now I play GW, Starcraft, Wolfenstein, D2:LOD, and a few others off and on.


----------



## Fr4665

what realm on d2lod ? im on escl east soft core ladder . leme kno


----------



## LadyKiara

My fav of all time would have to be Neverwinter Nights Platinum Edition. I love it


----------



## Scream

I'm also on E/SC/L


----------



## pharoah

i guess my fav now is oblivion thats what i play most now.i used to be totally addicted to freelancer.a month from now it might be something else lol.


----------



## Woodenhead

All the Half-Life games rule, although I'm totally loving FEAR right now...


----------



## mallard32

I just read this now, thanks gamerman


----------



## (_T_N_T_()~~~~*

mine is CS 1.6 and CS:S


----------



## ooooooooooooooo

Right now, Gothic 3 but any of the Gothic series will do. Call of Duty is another great game.

I would give anything if i could get into Morriwind, tribunal, bloodmoon or oblivion -- because I own all of these game's. Different strokes for different folks. That's the reason they make so many different game's, but this is one game that I cannot get into. It definitely has to be me because of the number of people who love this game. Yet Gothic completely consumes me.


----------



## gamerman0203

what don't you like about Oblivion, morrowind, etc?


----------



## ooooooooooooooo

I really cant explane it all, its just boring to me. I just cant get into the storyline or find it interesting. While it is impossible to make a game without a certain amount of repetitiveness, I noticed it in this game more so than all the others. All of this is just moot though, because we are talking personal opinion and personal taste.

I have a tendency to look at the thousands of people that are absolutely absorbed in this game. That many people cannot be wrong, well not for them anyway. Again personal taste. There is not one game out there that certain individuals cannot get into and I am one of the unlucky ones when it come to Elder Scrolls.

Besides, when you pass 80 theres no explaning your tastes.


----------



## Max86

I loved Far Cry and I can't wait for Far Cry 2 (which I hear is going to happen)

Tho if my new system can run it, it will change to BF2/BF2142 soon


----------



## JP198780

my fav game is CS:S :smile:...


----------



## Scream

ooooooooooooooo said:


> Besides, when you pass 80 theres no explaning your tastes.


What do you mean "when you pass 80"


----------



## ooooooooooooooo

Scream said:


> What do you mean "when you pass 80"



Well, my Birthday is Feb 6th, 1925. Unless I am having another senior moment that puts me past 80:grin: .


----------



## koala

oooooooo, welcome to TSF. I think you might be our most senior member at 81. ray: Hope you enjoy your time here and find the advice useful.


----------



## Scream

Hmm. I have grandparents young enough to be your children ; ).

(I'm 20, my mother is 39, and my grandmother would be 54)


----------



## gamerman0203

ooooooooooooooo said:


> Well, my Birthday is Feb 6th, 1925. Unless I am having another senior moment that puts me past 80:grin: .


Wow! That is awesome!!! I commend you ooooooooooooooo! My grandparents had to ask me what a web page is after I told them I'm a web developer! It was very difficult to explain it to them. :laugh:


----------



## ooooooooooooooo

I wish to thank everyone for the warm and gracious welcome. It seems that my grandchildren or great-grandchildren have shared a virus with me and I am having a hard time getting over it. So I am hoping ever one here will forgive the length of time it has taken to answer this.

I watch my grandchildren and great-grandchildren play games like Call of Duty, Battlefield and Ghost Recon, games like I played 2 yrs ago. 

Then I go sit down and play games such as Syberia, URU and the like. The closest thing to a first person shooter that I do now is Gothic. I play these games to keep my mind active. Hopefully, it will keep me a little younger mentally, for a longer a period of time.


----------



## Fr4665

wow amazing all i can say is keep it up. i envy people at that age at play video games ! amazing and im sure ur grandchildren appriciate it all the way !


----------



## KoLAddict

Right now it's Oblivion, no question. Before that, I played a lot of Titan Quest, and before that, a lot of Diablo 2.

I think if I had to pick one, it'd be Diablo 2. I don't think there's been a PC game I've put more time in. Well, maybe the original Diablo.


----------



## dscharge

I've just finished the Neverwinter Nights 2. Awsome. It has the best story for years


----------



## Lord Sirian

Probably a Tie between The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind


----------



## Rebellion88

Its changes from time to time but i have to say my top 4 in no order are:
- Counter-Strike: Source
- Battlefield 2
- Football Manager 2007
- World of Warcraft


----------



## OtisFrost

Morrowind till the day I die


----------



## hollowlife1987

*My five favorite games*

1]Ghost recon advanced warfighter
2]Counter strike source
3]Bf2142
4]Quake 3 <---Classic
5]Brother in arms


----------



## mojo88

*Dike Bomber*

USAF by Jane's ........good graphics,game play and mission editors...this came out in 1999, and IMO is better than most of the newer flight sims....
and that includes Oleg Maddox's LOMAC......:danraksmirk:


----------



## Lemonio

oblivion


----------



## Go The Power

It is so hard to choose just one.. so i will say a couple

Age of empires 2
Battle for middle earth
Battle for middle earth II
Unreal tournament


----------



## Deleted090308

Deus Ex (really good game)


----------



## JP198780

Gta Sa


----------



## Tony.b99

all due respect to ooooooooooooooooooo im 44 and can only manage chicken invaders but its fun


----------



## Drew1369

(_T_N_T_()~~~~* said:


> mine is CS 1.6 and CS:S



Come back to 606th TnT we miss ya!!!


----------



## forcifer

half life 2. cant wait for episode 2...episode 1 was a downer


----------



## JP198780

whens ep. 2 come out?


----------



## bruiser

******* Rampage.


----------



## bruiser

Disregard msg about ******* Rampage. I put it in the wrong thread.


----------



## -d-

I've been going crazy for FPS.

CS:S is definately up there. F.E.A.R. is getting up there too..


----------



## JP198780

i like CS:S..i play it well not alot, it's really the only game i play..

im lookin 4 a game thats like CS:S..anybody know any?

and is Source the last version of Counter Strike?


----------



## wencey

Jamie said:


> At the moment my is classic Warcraft 3


Amen Brother  Easily my fav RTS/Game i also did enjoy Dark Messiah until they butchered the ending (off topic?) but seriously Warcraft if it were a human their would be marriage


----------



## Diamondsleeper

I've progressed throught several of them over the last 7 or so years. Really started with Half Life. Then on to on line gaming. Unreal Tournament, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, From then on, till now, its been the Battlefield stuff all the way. 1942 then the free Desert Storm mod for 1942. Now its BF2. Recently bought and started playing BF2142. Not sure I like it that much yet. Its seems to be too busy. Like the stategy element has been swept away by just blasting away. Still playing BF2 the most. Next?.. I really liked Half Life so I want to check out Half Life 2. Just have not gotten there yet. I've tried out a lot of games and enjoyed most. Too many to mention.:biggrinje


----------



## forcifer

JP: ep 2 comes out in the fall. Source is the most recent version


----------



## JP198780

ok, thanks..and yeah i know thats the most recent game...do you know if theres another Counter Strike in the making?


----------



## forcifer

i dont think there is. been to busy with HL2: ep 2 and tf2. maybe they are releasing a new CS also?


----------



## JP198780

that would be good..Source is gettin out now


----------



## Grove

Counter Strike: Source 

No doubt about it. I would like to see some new weapons implemented in the game though. Something that would replace the no recoil weapons.


----------



## forcifer

Grove!!! your back!


----------



## Snake21605

Americas Army, it's 100% free and I have been playing and tracked for over 450 days and I have an average of 1.7 hours day! JOIN THE REVOLUTION OF FREE GAMING!


----------



## hawka187

Call of Duty 1 & 2 and also Stalker: Shadows of Chernobyl :laugh:


----------



## Sithspit

It would have to be The Elder Scrolls:Oblivion. Swat 4 is also great!


----------



## mark5hs

either oblivion or total annihilation


----------



## Flatliner

i was introduced to pc gaming when i saw my brother playing the original unreal tournament (FPS that came out in 1999)

i played that religiously, and somehow my friend got me off of it and got me addicted to world of warcraft.

i started playing world of warcraft about a month or so after release, and still play it to this day!

if you wanna level together or something, i'm on Crushridge. I've got a level 70 hunter named Flatliner (oh yeah. horde ftw. :grin: ) just send me an in-game mail or tell, and i'll be glad to hang out or talk or somethin.


----------



## LaraCroft21

Any Tr game ... but my favorite would have to be TR:chronicles


----------



## Emporer_D

Neverwinter Nights, tons of hours worth of gameplay plus roleplaying servers, pvp servers, and a never ending supply of new maps and quests.


----------



## Go The Power

BFME 1 and 2, and AOE 2


----------



## thepit56

its gotta be Frets on fire which you can get at freewebs.com/comptoyz


----------



## Edd01

i am a big MMORPG player because i blow pretty much at RTS and FPS. Right now i play WoW but since warhammer online is soon to come WoW = Waiting on Warhammer for me roflmao , after seeing all the podcasts and game interview this will bring on a new generation of MMORPG game play and won't be stereotyped like people are doing with any one who plays WoW  im expecting it to knock the king off his throne next year


----------



## Comrade Alex

All Hail Battlefield 1942!!!


----------



## Kalim

Descent! :laugh:

I actually played that, Virtual Pool, Sim City and Quake back when the P1 was released.


----------



## jaggerwild

huum,
Love any game but I'm a first person shooter at heart so it's BF2 all day long and twice on sundays ray:.


----------



## Nik00117

Erm let me list them by category
FPS Shoot em up deal: CS:S
FPS Tactical: JO
RTW: RTW (Simply amazing funny thing is one day I was in the store had 40 bucks on me looked at the game and went yea I want that one had no idea what it was about)
MMO: GW (cause its free)
RPG: D2 (Oblivion comes close but the hours I spent on D2 compare to nothing that oblivion offered for me)


----------



## Atypicality

Nerverwinter nights (both of them) and Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines.


----------



## JP198780

CSS is still my fav


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeescape


----------



## Go The Power

Right now it would be....unreal tournament and call of duty


----------



## brittbox

ES:VI Oblivion and the clasik Citizen Kabuto: Giants ( great humor ).

I was locking at the other posts on thes thread and was pleast to se that not to many pepole had WoW as ther fav. A great game I'm sure but it takes up to mutsh time is all.


----------



## deus 0.96

The EotB trilogy and the kkrinn and krondor series...definitely, good old times, also i have to say nwn because of the online rp, and shadowbane for the sieges hehe.


----------



## cocojuice

WC3, revolutionised strategy games i reckon


----------



## Labyrinth

Half Life 2 Deathmatch


----------



## wrestlingnrj

Battlefield 2 with the Project Reality mod


----------



## Sammiee

Everquest is mY favorite Been playing since March 16,1999 and have 10 acct talk about addiction LOL


----------



## MJDeViant

BF1942 hands down. I've bought and sold HL2, BF2, and FarCry, but I keep on trucking in BF1942. I like BF2 a lot, but I prefer the WWII setting. I hope one day they just update the graphics to current standards. I like them now, but if they just spruced it up to current levels, they would totally get my money again. I think I like this game so much because I was a HUGE fan of General Chaos for SEGA (which also involved/was by EA). As much as I dislike most EA games, BF1942 rules my computer gaming.


----------



## Iainzy.

Anyone heard of System Shokc 2 probably the most top noch game in the world in it's day the Dark engine that ran the graphics were superior and it's gameplay and story line was just brilliant.

It's worth at look at people! It's the spirital Predecessor of BioSHock Check Pc Disscusion threads for Game of the year 2007-08 !!!


----------



## Ralck

For myself it's definitely the original Starcraft. I still love that game and play it to this day. I can't wait until Starcraft 2 comes out either!


----------



## The Living

My favorite game would be Garry's Mod 9/10. I know it's just a mod for half life 2 but it's a whole different experience.


----------



## beefers1

my list of fav. pc games (actually, i don't play console game cuz it's not worth the $130 to buy a PS2 when you can play the PC game without additional hardware.)

1: gta san andreas (actually, the entire GTA series)
2: papyrus's NASCAR series (especially nascar racing 2003 season)
3: the sims series
4: simcity series
5: 18 wheels of steel series.
6: Hidden and dangerous series
7: EA Sports Series (namely: tiger woods PGA tour golf and NBA live)

fav. console games
1: super mario world (SNES)
2: mario party series (N64)
3: donkey kong country (SNES)
4: diddy kong racing (N64)
5: Mario Kart Series (Various Nintendo Consoles)


----------



## rtsking

starcraft any1?


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Probably a total war game. Or age of empires, I had so much fun on that back in the day.


----------



## beefers1

AoE was really fun, i had hours of fun even with the second one, as my computer back then only had 4mb VRAM, not enough to run AoE3


----------



## JaPo

Half-Life, the original. Utterly unparalleled in terms of revolutionising a seemingly narrow genre. Truly immersive, perfect in every way. I enjoyed HL2 but I found it didn't have the same 'character' as the original therefore I don't rate it as highly.

I have completed every single HL and every single expansion pack (all on medium mode, probably will attempt hard) .


----------



## DoomyCheese

I think Starcraft has to be the best strategy game out there, even to this day. It's just so well balanced. TESIV: Oblivion is an amazing RPG, I can't stop playing it. Let's not forget Halo Combat Evolved either, amazing FPS; probably more for it's story line than it's gameplay. It also sports great online play. Oh, definitely can't forget Abe's Oddysee. Am I right or am I right? I was also a big fan of the original Crash Bandicoot. The rest IMO, were crap though. I think Bioshock may be a new favourite also, I finished it on the 360 and it is crazy!

Hmm.. If I have to pick just 1 though, I would probably choose Halo Combat Evolved. I've played that game religiously since it's release. I own it on both platforms, have finished it multiple times across all difficulties, have found all easter eggs and aced online play.


----------



## beefers1

what about the sims? that was a great game. and driver (the first one). that was great also.


----------



## Labyrinth

Getting addicted to quake wars over here :grin:


----------



## boost202

fave all time games are; Carmageddon, Carmageddon 2 and Carmageddon TDR2000, all of NFS, The Sims 1 and 2 plus all expansions, Unreal Tournament.


----------



## emaster

World OF Warcraft Burning Crusade ofc.! =)


----------



## Ramileous

Sammiee said:


> Everquest is mY favorite Been playing since March 16,1999 and have 10 acct talk about addiction LOL


No way, 10 accounts, since 1999? i dont believe it LOL

My favorite is EVE-Online and Oblivion


----------



## EvilPeppard

Another vote for System Shock 2. Still probably the scariest game I've ever played, even beyond Doom 3.

Right now I play World of Warcraft. 3 straight years and counting


----------



## tatsumaru

Diablo II Classic  - The good ol' days of Diablo II cow runs and Mephi runs *sob* someone, please invent a time machine.


----------



## go4the1

guild wars for sure

probably followed by HL2 and UT2004


----------



## MrSammy

Ultima 8 and Ultima Acension


----------



## brandonatedson

Probably WoW for me, YES you can get good gear and stuff without playing 24/7, an hour a day can be more than enough. 70 gnome warrior- Hobomaster on Skullcrusher (US) I was going to change to warhammer when it came out...but after playing a bit of the beta, its not as good as its supposed to be imo, ill stick with WoW and wait for WotLK. 

I also *Loved* 2 FPS's. Battlefield 2 and Medal of honor spearhead. MoH SH just never gets old to me, still Tons of servers to play on, BF2 i just downloaded the demo one day, played it for a month then bought the full and got hooked. BF2142 is great but didnt have the same effect as BF2.


----------



## Danielar

WoW! Best, move addictive game ever! 

5 Levels + 5% to hit 70!

Then a transfer to Blackrock (US) where all the Aussies play to start raiding and PvP

Check me out on the WoW Armory:
www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=bonechewer&n=Berlyn

Oh, and when I change servers gonna call myself Elevartra. <-- What do you think?


----------



## levle 3 bil

My favorite PC game is probably bf2, because of it's online 32v32 matches.


----------



## Snake21605

Call of Duty 4 just took my vote!


----------



## Supertribe

Supreme Commander


----------



## dxj

CS:S, Probably


----------



## godspeeed

big red racing


----------



## reddevils78

Doom 3


----------



## bry623

Three letters

Wii

Since then, I have not even played online poker.


----------



## kolevich

I love all Rockstar's games! Nice guys do nice games! In 2008 I'm waiting for 2 Rockstar's PC based games: Gta IV and Manhunt 2.

I'm also waiting for some new economic strategies which will be similar to Transport Giant/Industry Giant/traffic Giand. Does anybody know about coming releases of this type of games?

I am also fond of Football games on PC.

This is my my rating (TOP 5) of the greatest games ever:

1. Grand Theft Auto (GTA)
2. Manhunt
3. FIFA 98-08
4. Desperados
5. MaxPayne


----------



## eliXor

Thats a tuff one. so many frags so many pvp battles. Ive enjoyed a long list of diffrent types of games,MMOs,FPS,RTS. My all time favorite game has to be Tom Clancy's Ravenshield. So many memories with friends i've played with over a 10 year span and counting. From winning Tournaments to raiding other clans servers(GO Chronic Insanity ci.). One that looks promising is cod4(can't wait till i upgade to play with my buds).

My favs.
1. Ravenshield
2. Delta Force LandWarrior
3. BF2
4. The Matrix online
5. DOOM,2,3

SWG would have made it if SOE didn't F it up.


----------



## PCworldguide

My favourite games

1. DotA
2. Counter-Strike


----------



## Sithspit

The Elder Scrolls:Oblivion.


----------



## Nick361

Bf2 Ftw!!


----------



## MPod

TES IV: Oblivion I would have to say is #1. I have about 1,000 hours on it in total. Fable follows pretty closely, but that isn't a computer game.


----------



## Macis

I'd have to go with the classic roller coaster tycoon's. I can play those games forever and ever. I'll be able to stop for a year, and come back to keep playing for for more years


----------



## Van Hel Singh

MPod said:


> TES IV: Oblivion I would have to say is #1. I have about 1,000 hours on it in total. Fable follows pretty closely, but that isn't a computer game.


? Fable is a computer game.


----------



## Karlos-Elite

BF2 Forever... I got the game in 2005 but my PC sucked so I was never able to play it until recently..


----------



## mercyman123

Warcraft The frozen throne! I'm a loser lol! And in the custom games online its SHEEP TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## mcharley94

I love fps like doom or duke nukem. Also cfs or anything else that has flying involved. I got away from games for a few years after the turn of the century due to a back injury but recently returned after building a new system. Started playing bf2, bf2142 and bf1942, but then got turned onto wow this past summer and it was all over. I was addicted..lvl 70 mage, 55 hunter and 32 warrior atm. As of late though I am kinda getting burned out on wow, especially since it costs a monthly fee, and am thinking on getting back into fps again. Crysis looks like it could be fun, maybe I'll try that.


----------



## rich.bronson

I'd say it is a toss up between Doom and Duke Nukem for me too, but I will give the edge to Doom. What an unbelievable game, and it was ahead of its time too.


----------



## slt6

i love Battlfield 2 - i also play 2142 ,,but i much rather play #2 !!!!ray:
DELL Dimension E521
AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor3800+
2000MhZ 2 core(s)
512Mb Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
2gb ram


----------



## skunknste

Arcanum (olde magic vs technology type rpg) and Daggerfall (second elder scrolls game)


----------



## Shinigami

My would definably have to be Battlefield 2!


----------



## GGGlynn

My latest time killer has gotta be Call Of Duty 4 ive finished it around 4 time on various difficultys the graphics in it are so gooood and the gameplay is fantastic  if ya wanna try the game go to your local internet/gaming cafe most around my house have it


----------



## 3PointJ

I am playing 'The Witcher' at the moment.

I am still only in one of the early quests in creating a potion, but it is bloody fun. Some little bugs I have noticed, but apparently they are fixed in the newest version, as I am only running 1.0 and they are upto 1.3 already.

I definately suggest to give it a try.


----------



## Stango

Diablo was my all time fav untill i tried the trial version of Warcraft , WOW is amazing and definatley my new favorite great game !!!


----------



## zach_1523

counterstrike 1.6 and cz


----------



## Tyrell

Morrowind is a game that has never really become old for me, always a place I can go and kick back after a hard day. Especially with the modding community still active.


----------



## randomuser83

Favorite PC games of all time is the C&C series. Own practically all of em and they are just extremely fun RTS games.


----------



## anilyarki

resident evil........ nothing like it


----------



## lazareth1

randomuser83 said:


> Favorite PC games of all time is the C&C series. Own practically all of em and they are just extremely fun RTS games.


Mine too :smile:. I remember before even having a PC and popping over to a m8s house and playing link-ups on the old PS1 on Red Alert! HAd to tread carefully though cause if ya beat ma m8, he would take a fit and there was one time he threw his PS1 down the stairs :laugh: (Still worked afterwards!)


----------



## djmango2

recently i played Crysis! that's just an awesome game. it's like farcry. i especially enjoyed the level of freedom you have when walking around and deciding upon how you want to solve the missions. 

i'd give it 92%, there are some major issues concerning its physics


----------



## Tchesco

This is a hard question ----Probably Rainbowsix Vegas 2, and Team Fortress 2. [FOR PC]


----------



## peterako

its got to be ff series along with the kingdom hearts series. why? the scenario, the heroes, the whole world! there are some moments that almost made me cry! japs are extra-ordinary at story telling, i tell ye


----------



## Jamsers

My most favorite games were always the GTA series, cause I just love the freedom they provide. I thought you could do anything in GTA Vice City, then when GTA San Andreas came along, my mind just got blown by the stuff you could do. I don't care much about the detail, all I have in mind is gameplay, although I definitely wont play a game as low detailed as Doom. I even have Half-Life 2, CNC 3 TW, but all I play is GTA San Andreas. Just wish I could play the holy grail of GTA on my PC, GTA 4!!!


----------



## prijikn

Diablo is the favorite game and it's a good role playing game.You have to choose what type of attack you are doing but that's about it.


----------



## Tchesco

Doom 3, TF2, Counterstrike: Source, Crysis.


----------



## Federal

Hmm, WoW were good days, undoubtedly with winter coming I will be taking up the reigns again, haha. 
Being a tightwad, I'm enjoying this free game called Urban Terror, Nothing particularly fantastic about it but for free I reckon it was a find.


----------



## NerdyGirl20

Guild Wars and Black & White 2

Hands Down...<3


----------



## Tahuphoenix

Half life series is best :luxhello: Alot because its not just shooting, you got to think out solutions. BF series, Unreal series, Oblivion. I ordered Bioshock to Xbox 360 and will see if its good:grin:


----------



## BigDates

Kay i got a list 


Fav of all time (played for 4 years)
Warcraft 3 (addicting as &#@!)

Tied for first is
Diablo 2 - For any of you who have never tried this it got a rating of 9.6 from various gamer sites including gamespot (NO OTHER GAME TO THIS DAY got a 9.6 rating and expect diablo 3 to get 9.7)

Second best PC game of all time
Counter-Strike Source. No questions asked. Valve and blizzard both = 100X better than bungie HALO SUXXX!


Runner ups (tied for third)
Need for speed most wanted / carbon
Grand theft auto 3 / vice city
Half life 2 series
Battlezone 2 (Fps, and RTS combonation = GODLIKE if they made a third one it would OWN)
Heroes of might and magic 5 (they need a 6'th one )
Age of empires 3 (Uh-mazing)
Age of empires 2 (played this at school with friends on homework make-up classes i always won 
Battlefield 2
World in conflict (i LOVED the storyline and gameplay
Crysis (i might just buy a DX10 graphics card for the expansion


----------



## magicdude

My fravourite game at the moment is either Halo or Tower Bloxx Deluxe.


----------



## Sam Smith

COD4 and AA.


----------



## lazareth1

AA for FPS realism and C&C for the greatest strategy of all time. :smile:


----------



## TitusRX100

I am rockin Unreal 3 and Quake 4. They are similar FPS games but I just can't get enough of them.


----------



## strjms72

fifa07 (forever), travian and RA2


----------



## Splitty

Best singe player game: Oblivion
Best online game: WoW


----------



## Flatliner

Flatliner said:


> i was introduced to pc gaming when i saw my brother playing the original unreal tournament (FPS that came out in 1999)
> 
> i played that religiously, and somehow my friend got me off of it and got me addicted to world of warcraft.
> 
> i started playing world of warcraft about a month or so after release, and still play it to this day!
> 
> if you wanna level together or something, i'm on Crushridge. I've got a level 70 hunter named Flatliner (oh yeah. horde ftw. :grin: ) just send me an in-game mail or tell, and i'll be glad to hang out or talk or somethin.


now that i look back on my post, i feel that i wasted alot of time and life. i stopped playing this a couple months ago to finish working on my car. what a relief!


----------



## daz75

Hi...

For the pc mine is Delta force land warrior (online)

For the xbox it is grand theft auto 4

For the playstation 2 its destruction derby arenas.

I know - 2 of them are old, but theyre good,lol...ray:

Daz.


----------



## Nashy19

Empire Earth 1, or Rise of the Middle Kingdom.

No doubt.


----------



## JC159

Far Cry 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Portal (because its funny =])
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky

And maybe Counterstrike:source


----------



## bigBOSSman23

I was addicted to the entire Sims series....so I'd have to say...of all time ...that would be it.


----------



## LockBoxes

Diablo II. That game is awesome. If you ever played it you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## dm01

Daemonica, what should have been an instant classic has unfortunately fallen by the wayside.

[Why is it that all games requiring the user to use their brain (or even memory) are incredibly unpopular? Is the average player just too stupid to play them? ]


----------



## dm01

-- stupid double-posting --


----------



## bananaman21

COUNTER STRIKE 1.6 

now--->>> call of duty 4 , hopefully 5


----------



## bananaman21

Flatliner said:


> now that i look back on my post, i feel that i wasted alot of time and life. i stopped playing this a couple months ago to finish working on my car. what a relief!


agreed! I quite that 2 years ago, waste of time, but gotta admit, had some good times on that.


----------



## GoSuNi

1. Half-Life 2
2. Counter-Strike 1.6
3. Starcraft Brood War (Multiplayer)
4. Command & Conquer Original
5. Call of Duty 2 (Multiplayer)


----------



## dm01

Daemonica, Psychonauts, or BME II.

Daemonica: death, corruption, and potions. Who doesn't like potions?

Psychonauts: mind-bending puzzles and cunning traps, all in a mind.

BME II: real-time strategy with LOTR chars. Some parts are kind of lame.


----------



## psd123

my favorite is sims 2.. i can't wait for sims 3!


----------



## groudon185p

Anything by bethesda im addicted to all the tes series i've even got number one it's older than me and i can't play it because it's floppy but i have finished it. And im also addicted to counter strike i recently went to a 24 hour lan party and most of us never went to sleep. We just played css we must have got over 14 hours of css in but we also played warcraft which stole the other time


----------



## derek_jones_36

Well I have this game I used to play alot on my old P3 500 Dell System Called Vampire: Masquerade. The game dates back to about the year 2000 or 2001 not too sure. Anyway surprising enough I just got this game running on my brand new gaming system I built myself and when I first got it going I was extremely happy about it. The game is a Vampire RPG set in ancient Prague during the 1600's I think. The main Character is a Crusader named Christoph Romuald who is unjured during a battle with a rival clan and is taken care of in a convent by a Nun and a Bishop in a Prague Village. Anyway Christoph Defends the Village and even ventures into a silver mine to rid it of these demon creatures. Then he defends Prague by Night because he has fallen for Anezka, the nun that has tended to his wounds and to his heart so-to-speak. All the while in the background just under the surface there is a vampire war brewing and in the midst of Christoph's defence of the Prague Village there is a Vampire Clan Called the Brujah who turn or "Embrace" as they call it before any other of the rival clans can do the same. The Brujah are descendants of Cain as in Cain and Abel...son's of Adam from bibilical times. The story revolves around Gods reverance of Cain for Sacrificing his brother and in turn giving Cain the gift of overlasting life to walk the earth as a Vampire so the sons of Cain are spawn. In the game there are basic but lenthy story lines that see your Character slowly gain allies in is journey. he is joined by Wilhelm Stryker a fellow Brujah and then by Serena from the Tcimize Clan and then a fellow Brujah from modern times. You see during the Prague time period in the game the nun Anezka hears of Christophs Embrace and flees to find hims and falls under unscrupulous influence and before he can save her there is a Crumlbing of the building they are in and are separated. Christoph is buried under the Rubble and then 300 years later he awakens in modern London and New York and then learns to fight and fend off Modern Vampires from some of the ancient Clans. The Brujah are still alive but are scarce in numbers and Christoph finds Wilhelm again and they continue the fight through modern times. The weapons in Prague are pretty arcaic such as Broad Swords, Bucklers, Falchions and the such. They continue as such in modern times but take on a more modern version in the armour such as Leather Jackets, Motorcycle helmets, and there are spell casting ablilties, Electricity, Freezing, Fire Abilities Etc, and all the Intelligence, Appearance, Strength, Stamina attributes as well as Experience Points for impoving everything as well as Money for purchasing new stuff for beefing up your crew to which you can carry three other characters with you at a time. It's worthy of checking out. The game was a huge install even back then....I think 3.5 gigs for full install.

Jones


----------



## CLAY_JoE

Fav game of all time: Sid Mieir's Alpha Centauri + Alien Crossfire Exp.

Timeless classic, legend game ray:


----------



## numb3rs

ATM I mostly play CS 1.6 and TeamFortress 2. But I also just got Wrath of the Lich King. My problem is I don't have alot of time to game so I don't know what I'll end up playing.

CS and TF2 are nice because you can get on and play for 5 minutes or 2 hours, WoW is fun but everything in it takes so much time to do...hard to play in 15 minute spurts (8 week old daughters require a ton of attention lol)

All time favorites are pretty much any Valve or Blizzard game


----------

